# 2009 Haunt Photos



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys, it's been awhile since I've posted! We've had a very successful year so far, still with our biggest night hours away! Our haunt has made the paper, the radio, and we've had excellent reviews. To bring you up to speed our home haunt features attractions in this order: 80 ft pallet tunnel, 500 ft corn maze, and a 800 sq ft. doll factory haunted house. Last night we raised nearly $500 in donations. Anyways, enough talking here's the pictures: http://shadyhallows09.shutterfly.com/ Thanks for viewing!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Whoops posted in wrong section, can a mod please move it?


----------

